# Bloodline Question



## JrPit (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to know how I can figure out the bloodlines on my APBT he's registered and all I have is his 3gen pedigree. His not "PR" due to his Dam was not. But the only info I have is he's pedigree ancestors names on the performance ped. Is it because it's a performance ped? Is their something different that would show otherwise as far as the bloodline? Not sure can anyone give me info.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Post his pedigree.
Or give us some of the dogs Registered names


----------



## JrPit (Sep 29, 2008)

WELL I HAD TROUBLE POSTING HIS PEDIGREE SO I"LL LIST SOME OF THE DOGS.
"PR"ARLENE CAPONE JR. "PR"DOME MACY. "PR" TD BLUE TUFFY. "PR" TD BLUE STORM.
GAYDENS BLUE. "PR"SAUCSHA BLUE. "PR"DAVIDS AL CAPONE. "PR" HALL'S TINY.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [281926] :: TD BLUE STORM
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [281928] :: TD BLUE TUFFY

Those were the only two I was able to find. I don't know how to name the bloodline on dogs bred like that. I saw Greyline, AmStaffs, Lar-San, OFRN, more AmStaffs. All I could really determine was that all of the dogs listed were in the pedigree of dogs at American Bully kennels.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you get this dog from Bad Dawg Kennels? Here is a dog with the same Ped and they have her listed as Butthead bloodline (which is American Bully line)
Pedigree: 
'PR'XENA ATTILA STANZIONE WALKER

If you go down the page to Xena there is a pic of her.
http://www.baddawgkennel.com/females.htm


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

It took me a while to find any info on my girls. All I can really say is you have to be dedicated to finding the dogs. I have called breeders and searched and still have a ways to go. I ordered the 7 gen on my girl that did help alot!


----------



## JrPit (Sep 29, 2008)

Well thank you both. THe info u both gave me helped alot and even made my findings alot easier. I was able to find more info.


----------



## MACK1 (Dec 30, 2008)

I love da butthead blood line my dog is a btt head his dad is bj jones n hos granpa is ights out all butt heads it feels good 2 have a dog with this bloodline they are muscular not 2 tall n not 2 short n da head are not da biggest but not da smallest his name is mack his da da bizz n his da bizz kuz his my dog his part of my fam n always will be his a butthead n that blood line is da bizz  im his owner dj blacky


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Huh?????????????


----------

